# 1950's Jetflow - $700 (concord / pleasant hill / martinez)



## jacob9795 (Oct 17, 2016)

1950's Jetflow - $700 (concord / pleasant hill / martinez) CA

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/5820516622.html

Someone buy this before I start obsessing over it.... probably could talk the seller down on the price?


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 17, 2016)

Can anyone confirm the ride...is it a lightweight or balloon tire?


----------



## gymmanager (Oct 17, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> 1950's Jetflow - $700 (concord / pleasant hill / martinez) CA
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/5820516622.html
> 
> ...



Nice bike. Treat yourself!


----------



## Christopher (Nov 23, 2016)

IngoMike....Did you buy this treasure?  I'm looking for a Jetflow, for my next project, if you happen to have this in your stable.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 23, 2016)

IngoMike said:


> Can anyone confirm the ride...is it a lightweight or balloon tire?



Ballooner


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 23, 2016)

good deel for some one , if its like mine, thees get flows are easy riders ,i love them!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 23, 2016)

I emailed him after I posted this here on the Cabe. The seller sent me a very lengthy response.


----------



## gymmanager (Nov 23, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> I emailed him after I posted this here on the Cabe. The seller sent me a very lengthy response.
> 
> View attachment 387104
> 
> View attachment 387105



ROFL


----------



## vincev (Nov 25, 2016)

Missed a nice bike at a great price.


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 26, 2016)

vincev said:


> Missed a nice bike at a great price.



Really-a great price?!? Guess I better up my game, $700 seems steep to me too.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 27, 2016)

ya I talk to the guy two was going to buy it for part,s $ 700 for a  jc higgin,s jetflow bike not a bad  deal. one that,s nice is $2,000 or more.


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 28, 2016)

This bike did not get added to my stable, I could not find the 4+ hours of windshield time in my schedule to go and get it. Next....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 29, 2016)

If you want a price reduction, go take a look at it and note some of the shortcomings respectfully in a personal conversation or make an offer factoring in your effort from what you know from the pictures.
Most sellers expect a reasonable negotiation.
Asking for a price break without letting the seller know where you "are at " isn't going to buy you the opportunity.
Chris


----------

